

Roundup and Risk Assessment - igonvalue
http://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/roundup-and-risk-assessment

======
bsbechtel
>>But how do you prove that a substance is safe?

This is more or less one of the central tenets of scientific study....you
can't prove anything, you can only disprove things.

~~~
Spooky23
...except for beliefs. I have a group of old friends who are stident anti-GMO.
Monsanto is the devil to these people, one of which probably won't talk to me
anymore because I had a spray bottle of roundup in my garage.

